

Ask HN: Can you slow down with all that G+ - ultry

Google is all over the News page,I understand that but slow down please.
======
veyron
pg should add a way to coalesce news articles pertaining to the same event

~~~
ultry
That would be interesting. It could be also easier to search for that links
later if they were all in one group.

